# Memantine experiences



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Wazup people, i decided to start a thread, i don't know if this is the correct thing to do, I started taking Memantine today, and it seems like it is a "novel" compound worthy of it own thread,....i just thought id post my experiences for others who are interested in its effects/side effects/ whatever you call it. :yes

-20 minutes ago.....took/chewed 5mg of Memantine (Admenta, a generic manufactured by Sun Pharma)

-effects so far = minor/a little cognitive impairment, as in its a little bit harder to think "introspectively". i just feel a tad stupider than normal. On the other hand, i feel as if i have INCreased concentration. I am able to type better, while making fewer mistakes. This may be partially placebo, but i feel a slight reduction in OCD....i don't feel a nagging desire to wash my hands after i touch anything. i don't feel anything particularly negative....maybe a little bit of "emotional flatness".....but nothing too bad. If im still alive in another 30 minutees, i will probably take 5mg of Dexedrine. I think 1 hour is enough time to get a feel of what memantine does on its own? lol. maybe i should wait longer....


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

nothing else major......im still alive!!!! yay. i notice a tad of a mood elevation, but this might be from the coffee i just drank. I feel, pretty much no negative side effects at all, except a very little bit of cognitive impairment, which is not a bad thing. just a little bit of apathy also. currently, in my system = Klonopin .25mg, about 50mg of caffeine, and 5mg of memantine.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

i took 10mg of Detroamphetamine XR about 1.5 hours ago.....only mild dopamineric effects of Dextroamph+ Memantine. something is not working right.

as far as Memantine goes, i have gotten no other effects, just mild apathy, and the usual and commonly described "ick" feeling. i am certain i am getting this "ick" feeling described by other users of memantine. Its like certain, not iriitable, but weird feeling, ....but its a certain kinda of apathetic/tired feeling, as if i am withdrawling from a whole bunch of caffeine usage..

i think i can be pretty sure, or at least i assume, that Memantine is preventing the Dopamine release from Dextroamphetamine, to a large extent. Because, this is my first time taking Dextro-amph, and i should have an acute response, however, i feel only minor dopaminergic effects. Very minor.....the only explanation i can think of is the 5ht3 antagonism of memantine, alpha-7 nAChR antagonism, and possibly the D2 agonism of Memantine. all of these actions could possibly reduce dopamine release caused by amphetamine.

i have reason to believe that although Memantine prevents amphetamine-induced neurotoxicity, Memantine ALSO may attenuate some, if not alot, of the Dopamine release caused by amphetamine, possibly via its interaction with the 5ht3 receptor, but more importantly, its interaction with the alpha-7 nAChR receptor. (please correct me if im wrong) ----- this may be a problem.

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=62eaf50c1f5c2ae2a9c2e331eb6a78c4

http://orbi.ulg.ac.be/handle/2268/712http://orbi.ulg.ac.be/handle/2268/712


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

from the article:



> *In synaptosomes, MDMA decreased 5-HT uptake by about 40%. This decrease was prevented by MEM* and by MLA but enhanced by PNU 282987. A similar pattern was observed when we measured the dopamine transport inhibited by METH. The inhibition of both transporters by amphetamine derivatives seems to be regulated by the calcium incorporation after activation of alpha-7 nAChR.*


*MEM=memantine

http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=62eaf50c1f5c2ae2a9c2e331eb6a78c4


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> from the article:
> 
> *MEM=memantine
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=62eaf50c1f5c2ae2a9c2e331eb6a78c4


Huh, sounds interesting Vini. Mementine may not be your drug of choice. Perhaps you should wait a day and not take any MEM and then pop a dexedrine and see if there's a difference?

I mean, I noticed some dopamine effects from wellbutrin my first day, not so much my second, (today,) so you should have noticed a lot from dextro... huh.

Well, good luck man, hope dexedrine works as good for you as it has others on this forum. Hopefully I can get on it here in a month or two when my wellbutrin runs out.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> Huh, sounds interesting Vini. Mementine may not be your drug of choice. Perhaps you should wait a day and not take any MEM and then pop a dexedrine and see if there's a difference?
> 
> I mean, I noticed some dopamine effects from wellbutrin my first day, not so much my second, (today,) so you should have noticed a lot from dextro... huh.
> 
> Well, good luck man, hope dexedrine works as good for you as it has others on this forum. Hopefully I can get on it here in a month or two when my wellbutrin runs out.


thanks man. yeah thats what im planning on doing, unfortunatly, as i knew before i took it, memantine has a half life of approximately 60-80 hours. so....its gonna be awhile. What i might do, is try and take the lowest dose of Memantine possible.....because the side effects are suprisingly quite prominent, including dizziness, nausea, and others which i wouldnt normally attribute to dexedrine.

yeah wellbutrin, vyvanse....all the Dopaminergics got me buzzed the first day, except this one. Obviously, this is the strongest dopaminergic ive ever taken, yet i feel nearly no dopamine realease. memantine = good, but also quite...undesirable?............

it looks like if i want any DA release from D-Amphetamine, I'm gonna have to smoke some cigs/ingest some nicotine. Alot of it. enough to agonize alpha-7 nAChR


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> thanks man. yeah thats what im planning on doing, unfortunatly, as i knew before i took it, memantine has a half life of approximately 60-80 hours. so....its gonna be awhile. What i might do, is try and take the lowest dose of Memantine possible.....because the side effects are suprisingly quite prominent, including dizziness, nausea, and others which i wouldnt normally attribute to dexedrine.
> 
> yeah wellbutrin, vyvanse....all the Dopaminergics got me buzzed the first day, except this one. Obviously, this is the strongest dopaminergic ive ever taken, yet i feel nearly no dopamine realease. memantine = good, but also quite...undesirable?............
> 
> it looks like if i want any DA release from D-Amphetamine, I'm gonna have to smoke some cigs/ingest some nicotine. Alot of it.


Agreed. Cigs make wellbutrin waay more effective for me allready. What was your reason for taking Memantine? I've never really heard about it before...


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> i took 10mg of Detroamphetamine XR about 1.5 hours ago.....only mild dopamineric effects of Dextroamph+ Memantine. something is not working right.
> 
> as far as Memantine goes, i have gotten no other effects, just mild apathy, and the usual and commonly described "ick" feeling. i am certain i am getting this "ick" feeling described by other users of memantine. Its like certain, not iriitable, but weird feeling, ....but its a certain kinda of apathetic/tired feeling, as if i am withdrawling from a whole bunch of caffeine usage..
> 
> ...


You have to give it time. Cognitive impairment will be gone after a week when you will start to notice cognitive improvement.
The nicotinic receptors will upregulate and the dex should work fine in a week.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> Agreed. Cigs make wellbutrin waay more effective for me allready. What was your reason for taking Memantine? I've never really heard about it before...


really? thats sweet man! i don't know if Wellbutrin antagonizes alpha-7nAChR, it looks like it is only a weak antagonist at this receptor **....and Wellbutrin isnt an NDRI, but still, agonizing any nAChR sounds good to me!

im taking the memantine to prevent tolerance to Dextroamphetamine, and to prevent the OCD/psychosis which normally and has (in the past) developed in me from stimulant use. Also, i hope the memantine would decrease depression, prevent tolerance to Klonopin, and reduce OCD....cuz i believe i have an overall overactivity of some type of NMDA system, i know one cannot generalize NMDA, but NMDA antagonists like DXM have always helped decrease all my symptoms.

**http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=pubmed&uid=10991997&cmd=showdetailview&indexed=google


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> thanks man. yeah thats what im planning on doing, unfortunatly, as i knew before i took it, memantine has a half life of approximately 60-80 hours. so....its gonna be awhile. What i might do, is try and take the lowest dose of Memantine possible.....because the side effects are suprisingly quite prominent, including dizziness, nausea, and others which i wouldnt normally attribute to dexedrine.
> 
> yeah wellbutrin, vyvanse....all the Dopaminergics got me buzzed the first day, except this one. Obviously, this is the strongest dopaminergic ive ever taken, yet i feel nearly no dopamine realease. memantine = good, but also quite...undesirable?............
> 
> it looks like if i want any DA release from D-Amphetamine, I'm gonna have to smoke some cigs/ingest some nicotine. Alot of it. enough to agonize alpha-7 nAChR


I would just keep on taking the memantine, the side effects will pass.
Best to give it a fair trial.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> You have to give it time. Cognitive impairment will be gone after a week when you will start to notice cognitive improvement.
> The nicotinic receptors will upregulate and the dex should work fine in a week.


!!!!!!! how do i keep forgetting this? dude my memory sucks, but you always remind me of like the important stuff. im glad your here, Crazymed, otherwise i would be nearly clueless. yeah i forgot that the nicotinic receptors will upregulate....as it says very clearly on wikipedia, anyway. i just wish they would hurry up and upregulate themselves. Wait....if the alpha-7 nAChR antagonism is responsible for the prevention of neurotoxicity.....does this mean that once these receptors upregulate, Memantine will no longer block neurotoxicity through that mechanism? of course it would still block NMDA dependent neurotoxicity, but.....


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> !!!!!!! how do i keep forgetting this? dude my memory sucks, but you always remind me of like the important stuff. im glad your here, Crazymed, otherwise i would be nearly clueless. yeah i forgot that the nicotinic receptors will upregulate....as it says very clearly on wikipedia, anyway. i just wish they would hurry up and upregulate themselves. Wait....if the alpha-7 nAChR antagonism is responsible for the prevention of neurotoxicity.....does this mean that once these receptors upregulate, Memantine will no longer block neurotoxicity through that mechanism? of course it would still block NMDA dependent neurotoxicity, but.....


You shouldnt worry about that, amphetamine neurotoxiticy isnt a big problem in normal doses.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> I would just keep on taking the memantine, the side effects will pass.
> Best to give it a fair trial.


i do wat u say. :yes . but only 5mg every 2 days lol. Well...a proposition...alpha 7 nAChR is gonna upregulate anyway, wouldn't i be better off ingesting nicotine, and then i would get the MAO-B inhibition neuroprotection from cig smoke....well i dont wanna smoke anyway tho. never mind. stupid proposition


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> i do wat u say. :yes . but only 5mg every 2 days lol. Well...a proposition...alpha 7 nAChR is gonna upregulate anyway, wouldn't i be better off ingesting nicotine, and then i would get the MAO-B inhibition neuroprotection from cig smoke....well i dont wanna smoke anyway tho. never mind. stupid proposition


I like to chew nicotine gum when I need a, what I call, "waaaay better than coffee" but don't want to smoke. Its kinda hard to get used to at first, yuck! and expensive! But my addiction... wait, my _passion_ ha ha, makes it worth it.

But since I'm taking bupropion I might as well use it to quit, lol.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> I like to chew nicotine gum when I need a, what I call, "waaaay better than coffee" but don't want to smoke. Its kinda hard to get used to at first, yuck! and expensive! But my addiction... wait, my _passion_ ha ha, makes it worth it.
> 
> But since I'm taking bupropion I might as well use it to quit, lol.


dude i totally know what you mean bro. lol "wayyy better than coffee" is right. ya it is expensive...unless you order it from new zealand online, then its like 15 $ for 95 pieces, i found.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> dude i totally know what you mean bro. lol "wayyy better than coffee" is right. ya it is expensive...unless you order it from new zealand online, then its like 15 $ for 95 pieces, i found.


waay cool man. You'll have to hook me up with the url for that. I pay through the nose for smokes lol!

So is memantine a nmda receptor antagonists? How does it prevent tolerance?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Memantine is expensive as much money.
Nicotine gum also sounds interesting but I never knew that stuff was expensive too.
Probably insurance. 
Are there any more healthy and cheap ways to get more nicotine into your system?


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

jakeforpresident said:


> waay cool man. You'll have to hook me up with the url for that. I pay through the nose for smokes lol!
> 
> So is memantine a nmda receptor antagonists? How does it prevent tolerance?


Yeah all you have to do is type in "Habitrol Nicotine Gum 96 pieces" or something like that in google....and it will come up. some places like Amazon.com sell it for 20$, others more, some for only 15$. Habitrol and Nicotrol gum appear to be the cheapest....but remember to ALWAYS get the 4mg gum. Both 2mg and 4mg are usually nearly the same price, and if you get the 4mg, you can cut the gum in half (its really easy to do this with scissors lol) and you get twice as much gum for the same price. Don't buy nicotine gum at Wallgreens/CVS or those other lame places its such a waste.....especially when you can buy it in bulk online for even cheaper than 15$ per 96 pieces.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

Freesix88 said:


> Memantine is expensive as much money.
> Nicotine gum also sounds interesting but I never knew that stuff was expensive too.
> Probably insurance.
> Are there any more healthy and cheap ways to get more nicotine into your system?


Nicotine gum is probably the cheapest, safest, and healthiest way to ingest nicotine. Cigs and Cigarettes need no explanation....One alternative, if you want the MOST nicotine for the LEAST $$$, is dipping tobacco (not chew)....such as Skoal, Copenhagen, ect. This stuff has a huge amount of nicotine packed into a little tin....one little pinch (i got more than 50 pinches out of a single tin) has the equivalent (im guessing from subjective experience) of at least 2mg of nicotine, minimum. Because when i was tolerant to nicotine gum, i could chew 2 4mg pieces as fast as i could without even puking or feeling slightly nauseous.....however, when i took some dip, i would nearly throw up immediately. that means LOTS of nicotine. (unless they put something else in to make me puke, so that i falsly believe its alot of nicotine...but i think it was nicotine, because i would always get a huge buzz from dipping tobacco, unlike cigs or nicotine gum)

Nicotine patches are safe, but the release of nicotine is obviously very unreliable, because it has to go through your skin and whatever else before it gets to the bloodstream. Its also super expensive....so are smokeless cigarettes/cartrigdges.........i found a couple random places to buy pure nicotine/concentrated nicotine liquid....but even so, its like buying pure arsenic....40-50mg can kill a non-tolerant human being...thats less than one drop of liquid nicotine. go for the nicotine gum.


----------



## jakeforpresident (Sep 27, 2009)

Although initially expensive and the battery life is a ***** Janty USA electronic cigs aren't bad. I bought two and was satisfied, although you don't get the same feeling in your lungs... which is prob a good thing lol

https://www.dietsmokes.com/


----------



## odspot (Sep 1, 2009)

from what i've read, you need to use stable, consistent dosing w/ memantine, in order to adapt to its cognitive sfx. i tried it as monotherapy, but didn't experience much success; however, i'm hoping to revisit it in conjunction with Dex. 

i'd aim for at least 10mg, taken everyday; with each dose titration, you need at least a week for the sfx to go away. let me know how you go. i also have OCD, but am scared of stims inducing psychosis.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

odspot said:


> from what i've read, you need to use stable, consistent dosing w/ memantine, in order to adapt to its cognitive sfx. i tried it as monotherapy, but didn't experience much success; however, i'm hoping to revisit it in conjunction with Dex.
> 
> i'd aim for at least 10mg, taken everyday; with each dose titration, you need at least a week for the sfx to go away. let me know how you go. i also have OCD, but am scared of stims inducing psychosis.


yeah man....acutally, the negative side effects of 5mg taken every day (which were terrible) only lasted about 3 days for me. but its worth it, because otherwise, i get psychotic, seriously on Dexedrine. also this happened on amphetamine and concerta.....the memantine is completely necessary, without it, the OCD wil turn into a complete freaking nightmare (for me at least). yeah dude....if you take it with Dexedrine, dont get discouraged if the Dex doesnt work the first couple days. seriosuly, it will start working.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> yeah man....acutally, the negative side effects of 5mg taken every day (which were terrible) only lasted about 3 days for me. but its worth it, because otherwise, i get psychotic, seriously on Dexedrine. also this happened on amphetamine and concerta.....the memantine is completely necessary, without it, the OCD wil turn into a complete freaking nightmare (for me at least). yeah dude....if you take it with Dexedrine, dont get discouraged if the Dex doesnt work the first couple days. seriosuly, it will start working.


Thats great to hear man.


----------



## odspot (Sep 1, 2009)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> yeah man....acutally, the negative side effects of 5mg taken every day (which were terrible) only lasted about 3 days for me. but its worth it, because otherwise, i get psychotic, seriously on Dexedrine. also this happened on amphetamine and concerta.....the memantine is completely necessary, without it, the OCD wil turn into a complete freaking nightmare (for me at least). yeah dude....if you take it with Dexedrine, dont get discouraged if the Dex doesnt work the first couple days. seriosuly, it will start working.


that's cool to hear.

a couple of questions -

1. are you taking the memantine everyday now?

2. does the memantine completely curb the OCD tendencies caused by Dex, or do you think an SSRI is necessary as well?

3. what do you find your cognition (and creativity, etc.) is like? is the combo pretty stimulating and better suited for studying, etc. (i don't know if you work?), or do you feel your anxiety levels are okay overall?

thanks. i have inattentive ADD and OCD so am trying to find a combo that works for both.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

odspot said:


> that's cool to hear.
> 
> a couple of questions -
> 
> ...


Memantine has been found to be effective for ADHD:


> 1: J Child Adolesc Psychopharmacol. 2007 Feb;17(1):19-33. Links
> A pilot evaluation of the safety, tolerability, pharmacokinetics, and effectiveness of memantine in pediatric patients with attention-deficit/hyperactivity disorder combined type.Findling RL, McNamara NK, Stansbrey RJ, Maxhimer R, Periclou A, Mann A, Graham SM.
> Department of Psychiatry, Case Western Reserve University and Division of Child & Adolescent Psychiatry, University Hospitals of Cleveland, Cleveland, Ohio 44106-5080, USA. [email protected]
> 
> ...


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

the combo of memantine and amphetamine has greatly helped my OCD and ADD at the same time. i havent been diagnosed with ADD, but its one of the most prevalent symptoms of my Depression nevertheless. i also take Parnate and some other stuff.....my OCD, SA, and Depression have been quite effectively reduced by my current meds, not completely eliminated tho. but one effect i have noticed, is that my ADD symptoms are completely gone, when i take the meds at the right time/in the right order...i can concentrate on homework or other stuff for 2 hours at a time, without the memantine, i cant concentrate for more than 20 minutes.

its interesting that even tho memantine initially causes extreme brain fog, it still helped me concentrate for long periods of time. but now, the brain fog is gone, but i can still concentrate awesomely, as long as i take memantine.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

hey peopleszzzz I thought i should just update my little memantine + amphetamine thread...

I take 20-30mg Dextroamphetamine (Dexedrine) a day, 7 days a week. I also take 15mg Memantine every day. I started out, with 5mg Memantine, and that prevented some tolerance to Dex....but, not enough. I became tolerant to the beneficial effects of Dex, after about 3 weeks.....Then, I took a 5 day break from Dex, ....subsequently, Dex started working again, for about 3 weeks. Then, I took a 4 day break, raised Memantine to 10mg/day. .....Dex worked again, but only for about 3 weeks, (I got tolerant faster, because I stayed up multiple nights in a row, = idiot)......so, I took another 2 day break, raised Memantine to 15mg/day. Dex didnt work, only minimally. Took another 2 day break, tried Dex again, still didnt work. So........I took (finally) a 5-day break.....Leaving me at the present day, on which I resumed taking Dexedrine. It works (Dexedrine, lolz). The motivation and anti-anxiety benefits are back, reduced SA, easier to talk......more focused, ect. 

It seems, that once tolerance sets in, a 4-day break is the minimum needed, to reverse my tolerance. And, i believe, at least 15mg Memantine is needed, 20mg would be better, to prevent Amphetamine tolerance. 

Memantine has NOT completely prevented Amphetamine tolerance, for me. This may be due to my insufficient dose of Memantine, 5-10mg,. However......Memantine DOES slow down the development of Tolerance, which Is awesome, regardless. When tolerance does happen, Taking a 4 or 5 day break from Amphetamine, (but still taking the Memantine) reverses the tolerance, and then It works again, effectively making life awesome, werd. 

Yay for Memantine. CrazyMed is B.A.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

That's good to hear man. I'm currently using the same regimen, but I just started memantine 5 days ago. I started 10mg today but I haven't noticed any tolerance benefits from it yet. I took some dex yesterday and didn't feel anything really. Just got a headache. Do you take the memantine twice a day or just 15mg once a day? The only thing I don't like about this regimen is I have to take the dex a few times a day to stay like that all day. I wish there was something I could take in the morning that would last all day. Maybe selegiline or pramipexole, obviously they wouldn't be amphetamine replacements but if they could provide prosocial effects and some energy all day?


----------



## podizzle (Nov 11, 2003)

i'll be trying selegeline & memantine at the end of the month i'll let you know if it works


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

I just don't understand why most of these people who suffer from EXTREME social anxiety, rather do all these weird medications and continue popping soo many pills, but won't try an MAOI. It's really mind boggling.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

mike8803 said:


> I just don't understand why most of these people who suffer from EXTREME social anxiety, rather do all these weird medications and continue popping soo many pills, but won't try an MAOI. It's really mind boggling.


you know that is a good question......i think its caused alot, by the negative image MAOIs have (which is over-emphasized).....quite a few of my p-docs, when i mentioned MAOIs, went spastic and had a fit. Its like, MAOIs are Hitler-status pretty much, the interactions and food restrictions have been so overblown and exaggerated and stuff.....it really doesnt suprise me, that people are scared of them.

Ive tried Parnate, im still on it, It didnt work by itself for my SA, but Ive seen way more reports of it working, than not working.....Its just, in terms of actually getting it prescribed, Id put it equal to, if not More difficult, than even getting Amphetamine prescribed. I got Amphetamine multiple times before I got an MAOI......

A thing Ive noticed, with meds, especially in myself, is a kind-of....bias, towards which meds are good, and which arent, depending on the availability of the specific med. Like, I tend to downgrade things I cant have, just to make myself feel better and stuff.....Its pretty much a basic human coping mechanism, off topic lolz.......... but ya, werd man


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't have extreme social anxiety. I don't even really have social anxiety anymore. Only if I'm up in front of people do I get nervous. I'm trying to treat my introverted personality more than anything. Because living life with few friends and no girl is ****ing pointless. 

So I look for the answer on this messageboard because a lot of people on here are not only trying to treat their anxiety but also their introversion. That's great that nardil is working for you...I don't know why you push it on everyone in every post...but still that's good it's working for you. Some of us don't want to give up certain things for a drug that may or may not work for us though. When you're in your 20s 99% of get togethers involve alcohol, so there's a big conflict right there. Telling a girl you don't drink is like telling her you have no dick. Telling her you don't drink because it conflicts with your medication is like telling her you're a psycho with no dick.


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

DrewDrewson said:


> That's good to hear man. I'm currently using the same regimen, but I just started memantine 5 days ago. I started 10mg today but I haven't noticed any tolerance benefits from it yet. I took some dex yesterday and didn't feel anything really. Just got a headache. Do you take the memantine twice a day or just 15mg once a day? The only thing I don't like about this regimen is I have to take the dex a few times a day to stay like that all day. I wish there was something I could take in the morning that would last all day. Maybe selegiline or pramipexole, obviously they wouldn't be amphetamine replacements but if they could provide prosocial effects and some energy all day?


yeah, thats what happens Memantine+Amph, before you are adjusted to the Memantine, ,....I just get a headache, and no good effects from Amph I take 10mg Memantine in the morning, 5mg in the afternoon or at night. Based on various reports, i cant really recommend selegiline or pramipexole over the other.....they both have benefits,.....pramipexole has some severe initial side effects, that may take 2 weeks or more to resolve, but Prami, i think, would be alot more effective than Selegiline. Selegiline doesnt have much side effects cept anxiety sometimes, but its ....kinda like, a sugar pill, maybe increasing motivation just a little. Theres other stuff u could take, but....besides Modafanil, not really much else on the market, its kinda a hole right now, theres not really any good motivating/prosocial meds that are easy to get/get prescribed.


----------



## DrewDrewson (Mar 29, 2010)

would there be any advantage to replacing dexedrine with modafinil? It's just an amphetamine like dex right, or does it last longer or something?


----------



## ElRey (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried my first dose of memantine today (Saturday) at 5 mg after hearing about how well it did for OCD from other posters on here. I didn't notice any sort of effect (either positive or negative), no brainfog, etc. Should I just bump straight up to 10 mg today (Sunday)?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

ElRey said:


> I tried my first dose of memantine today (Saturday) at 5 mg after hearing about how well it did for OCD from other posters on here. I didn't notice any sort of effect (either positive or negative), no brainfog, etc. Should I just bump straight up to 10 mg today (Sunday)?


5mg is really to low for anything, 30mg is the optimal dose for tolerance prevention, 30 or 40mg is the optimal dose for depression, at 10mg benefits for OCD may show up.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

mike8803 said:


> I just don't understand why most of these people who suffer from EXTREME social anxiety, rather do all these weird medications and continue popping soo many pills, but won't try an MAOI. It's really mind boggling.


Because memantine+amphetamine is MORE effective then a MAOI, without any of the interactions and side effects.
If you want a MAOI, be free to take it, i'm a propenent of them myself, but everyone is free to take the combo they want.



> That's great that nardil is working for you...I don't know why you push it on everyone in every post...but still that's good it's working for you.


The funny thing is that the nardil hasnt even kicked in for him yet!


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

DrewDrewson said:


> would there be any advantage to replacing dexedrine with modafinil? It's just an amphetamine like dex right, or does it last longer or something?


No, dexedrine is the most effective stimulant for social anxiety, the memantine only inhibits it for a few days, after that it would actually work better and last longer.



> That's good to hear man. I'm currently using the same regimen, but I just started memantine 5 days ago. I started 10mg today but I haven't noticed any tolerance benefits from it yet. I took some dex yesterday and didn't feel anything really. Just got a headache. Do you take the memantine twice a day or just 15mg once a day? The only thing I don't like about this regimen is I have to take the dex a few times a day to stay like that all day. I wish there was something I could take in the morning that would last all day. Maybe selegiline or pramipexole, obviously they wouldn't be amphetamine replacements but if they could provide prosocial effects and some energy all day?


For good tolerance prevention a minimum of 30mg memantine devided in 2 doses a day is optimal, if you use a lower dose tolerance would still be slowed but not as effectivly, and you would need more breaks from the amphetamine.

Have you considered the extended release version of amphetamine? 
Anyway, dexedrine should start working in a few days.



Vini Vidi Vici said:


> Yay for Memantine. CrazyMed is B.A.


Thx alot, Your BA too!


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

It hasnt? LOL thats news to me. I recommend Nardil, and i do not believe memantine+amphetamine is more effective to cure social phobia than an MAOI.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

mike8803 said:


> It hasnt? LOL thats news to me. I recommend Nardil, and i do not believe memantine+amphetamine is more effective to cure social phobia than an MAOI.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/i-start-my-nardil-soon-86634/
Nardil kicked in after a few days?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Look i like MAOI's, and i hope the nardil is gonna work for you, but i'm preferring this regime right now and i liked memantine for its anti OCD effect on (drastic reduction in OCD).


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

mike8803 said:


> I just don't understand why most of these people who suffer from EXTREME social anxiety, rather do all these weird medications and continue popping soo many pills, but won't try an MAOI. It's really mind boggling.


Maybe it's because of the side effects, interactions, diet restrictions, etc.. MAOIs aren't for everyone. It's a fact that for some people these weird medications are extremely effective and as good as, if not better than, MAOIs. MAOIs aren't necessarily the upper limit of efficacy and the "gold standard" to compare all other meds to.


----------



## sozoido (Jul 29, 2011)

*push*

I have started to take memantine 10, in addition to Bupropion (NOFUMER ER 150, and agomelatinn @night. Amph. is in standby mode.

remember my last posts beware you have to take deep breath before reading *lol*

My goal is to achieve clear sharp thinking without rumination in my mind, rumination is making me sleepy, because spending to much power on rumination I don't get free ressource for cognitive workload.<-- SAD


Some channels in my brain especially link between amygdala and Posterior Cingulate Cortex seams to be disturbed, it's always the unconsious fear that is preventing me life like I would, because "I know I can be" best results with d-cycloserine so far ~4weeks.

From Agomelatine I don't notice much, 5th night so far, Bupro is working, my desire to smoke is lesser, because of dopamine push i have insomnia right now with displaced night-day rhtym. Should I take more memantine? I heard it is preventing Adderall tolerance, 1. day with adderall I had great results with balanced mood very social without rumination, indeed insomnia, got tolerant.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------
"A human being is part of a whole, called by us the 'Universe,' a part limited in time and space. He experiences himself, his thoughts and feelings, as something separated from the rest - a kind of optical delusion of his consciousness. This delusion is a kind of prison for us, restricting us to our personal desires and to affection for a few persons nearest us. Our task must be to free ourselves from this prison by widening our circles of compassion to embrace all living creatures and the whole of nature in its beauty." 

Albert Einstein


----------



## focuspocus (Sep 11, 2013)

@OP Veni vidi vici:

Hey man, i just started on this combo, and after some googling reached this post.

I was wondering if you're still taking the combo of Memantine and Ritalin?

Did tolerance set in even at 15mg memantine? Should i be taking atleast 30mg memantine to prevent tolerance to Ritalin? Does a high dose like that cause cognitive impairment even after a week? That's my worry actually in raising the memantine dose.

Hope you will reply, or anyone who'se tried the combo?

Thanks


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.addforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102335

That link should help you out. The guy on there has been on adderall with memantine for over three years and has been happy with the results. He also takes seroquel which may help prevent a tolerance buildup. I think I replied to an earlier post you made saying that the memantine+amphetamine combo has hardly seemed to work for anyone. I don't know if memantine does anything for Ritalin. Ritalin works a little different than amphetamines. When I take Ritalin I don't get anything out of it other than energy which is usually accompanied by anxiety. Amphetamines boost my mood, lower my anxiety, and allow me to focus better because of the dopamine increase.

I would research whether or not memantine is a good augmentation for Ritalin. I've never heard anyone talk about those two together. Also, keep me posted on how the memantine goes for you if you could. I had given up on the memantine idea and was going to switch to Nardil until I started reading a little more about Nardil. Now I think I'm gonna go ahead and give memantine I try.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a chance to get Memantine. I saw that it can be taken safely with Nardil. Is there anybody who take this medication and how you can decsribe its effect.


----------

